# Fateweaver's Spells



## Nurgle...nurfed (Jul 15, 2010)

Mattering on the outcome of my thread on the rules section I may end up having to choose his spells in the army list, so I need to select 8 well rounded spells. 

For the Dark Side I was thinking of Purple Sun of Xereus and Melkoth's Mystifying Miasma, this will let me deal put lots of damage, even more on the unit that's had MMM cast on it, and due to Deaths Attribute I can get several magic phases worth of power dice  Also thinking of taking Transformation of Kadon, just encase I have the urge to charge Fateweaver into combat  As for the other spell I was thinking either: Soulblight, Caress of Laniph or Curse of Anraheir?

For the Good side it's a harder choice. Final Transmutation, it's good against high I armies that Purple Sun can't handle and cause a large case of Stupidity. Also Harmonic Convergence as it's a generally good buff spell with a low casting value. As for the others it's a hard choice. Comet of Casandora, a classic and good for clearing out the shooty armies which daemons love to hate. Regrowth for obvious reasons, but I don't know quite how useful is it? Flesh of Stone is a very good low casting buff spell, and extremely useful as far as I've seen. Finally Gehenna's Golden Hounds, as the hits are taken at the targets armour save it is very very good against any lord smart enough to have taken something to defend himself. 

Any ideas???


----------



## Nurgle...nurfed (Jul 15, 2010)

Also in my 2500pt list I have another Herald of Tzeentch, should I take lore of death on him for the power dice, lore of life for the wounds, or take him out and add some more rank and file troops?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Depending on what else is in your army, the buff spells from Lore of Beasts can be very good, the signature +1 S and T is pretty funny on things like Daemonettes/Bloodletters. On the other hand if you have some combat characters then +3 S or +3 T is might work wonders (Toughness 9 Bloodthirster *cries*).


----------



## Nurgle...nurfed (Jul 15, 2010)

Surely Soulblight is a lot better than that spell as it has double the range and does the exact opposite to the enemy, and is cast on 1 less? O if only you could have Fateweaver and a Bloodthurster, it would be good on my Slannesh Herald, but again only 12" range, and with Fateweaver on a flank spamming Purple Sun the Herald probably won't be in range sadly. Actually... If I cast Savage Beast of Horros on myself then cast Transformation of Kadon, will I get the +3S +3T on the beast I transform into?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

You assume well too much on getting spells off. A clever opponent will see these combos coming and then dispel them with dice or scroll caddies that exist out there.


----------



## Nurgle...nurfed (Jul 15, 2010)

Remember that you can't have scroll caddies any more, it doesn't say you can take multiple dispel scrolls any more. Even if I only get the Dark side combos once in the game, I could win the game with that one Magic phase, and if not I can still cast some nasty spells with +6 to cast and can re-roll a dice a player turn.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

No but everyone I know (including me) still gives a single dispel scroll per wizard (or spellbreaker in the case of my tzeentchian daemons)


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> No but everyone I know (including me) still gives a single dispel scroll per wizard (or spellbreaker in the case of my tzeentchian daemons)


As there is no rule stating otherwise, you may only take ONE Dispel Scroll in your whole force.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Thats why I like Silver Mirrors etc, extra dispelling goodness. 

Aramoro


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Nurgle...nurfed said:


> Surely Soulblight is a lot better than that spell as it has double the range and does the exact opposite to the enemy, and is cast on 1 less?


Depends entirely on what you're facing:

Multiple units - The buff is better, because it's effective against all the enemy unit,s not just one.

Shooting - Reducing their S does nothing

Characteristic tests - If they have spells that make you take S or T tests, the buff is better.


----------

